# Joist Hanger Gun



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi All, I need to purchase a gun for installing the nails for joist hangers.

Any recommended brands ? Thanks.


----------



## figbuild (Nov 27, 2009)

*hanger gun*

just bought the bostich strap shot gun and it works great. i got the one that shoots the paper nails not the plastic coallated.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

figbuild said:


> just bought the bostich strap shot gun and it works great. i got the one that shoots the paper nails not the plastic coallated.


Thanks, I assume you have to buy the brand of nails to match the gun?

ie. Bostich nails for the bostich gun.


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

I bought the Hitachi positive placement gun a few months back and just like the rest of their pneumatics it is indestructible. Very solid gun


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I finally broke down and got the strap shot. I hated doing it, but to make it idiot proof for the guy using it....

The strap shot shoots up to 1-1/2" nails. I've seen two different diameters (of course) for around $225. I can pick the nails up at Lowes or HD. I don't know about the Hitachi nails though.

The Hitachi (unless there's more than one model) shoots up to 2-1/2" nails and is more expensive at around $400. I so wanted to get that one instead, but couldn't justify the big price difference.

The strap shot works good. It took us a little while to figure out WTH was going on, it wasn't shooting. But you have to give it a little shove at the same time you are pulling the trigger. You'll get down to 3 or 4 nails and then you have to reload because the nose closes in on the nail points and you can't see. I'm sure that's by design.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I checked out the Hitachi online. They shoot 1 1/2 to 2 1/2". They have two models, one has a shorter magazine.

I have emailed them to see if I can purchase one gun with two magazines. 

I'll let you know, but looks nice. Hey, it's only money.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

framerman said:


> I finally broke down and got the strap shot. I hated doing it, but to make it idiot proof for the guy using it....
> 
> The strap shot shoots up to 1-1/2" nails. I've seen two different diameters (of course) for around $225. I can pick the nails up at Lowes or HD. I don't know about the Hitachi nails though.
> 
> ...


I bought the Strapshot you're referring to last summer. HD had their display unit marked down to $109. Didn't really need it at the time, but I have a hard time passing up 1/2 price on something I know I will use eventually.:laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have the paslode. It works decent, we have had it for 5 years probably. the nails are overpriced though. Usually it only comes out if there are a bunch to do. I like to break the new guys in with hammer first, followed by palm nailer, and then the gun. They all have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> I have the paslode. It works decent, we have had it for 5 years probably. the nails are overpriced though. Usually it only comes out if there are a bunch to do. I like to break the new guys in with hammer first, followed by palm nailer, and then the gun. They all have their advantages and disadvantages.


 Yup, hand nailing is a requirement for the new guy. Then when you hand him the palm nailer, you tell him "When you mistreat the tool and it croaks, you get to go back to hand nailing.":thumbsup:


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got this baby here:
http://www.nailgundepot.com/shop/ca..._150_Metal_Connector_Nailer_11_2-p-27006.html

I went to the shop with the intention of buying the Hitachi, and the guy insisted that I try this gun. I thought it was a joke--it seems like such a toy, but it works great, is super lightweight, and less than 1/2 the price.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Warren said:


> I have the paslode. It works decent, we have had it for 5 years probably. the nails are overpriced though. Usually it only comes out if there are a bunch to do. I like to break the new guys in with hammer first, followed by palm nailer, and then the gun. They all have their advantages and disadvantages.


I tried a friends Paslode a while back--really nice gun, but it weighs a ton and I'm a scrawny weakling!


----------



## jdeck (Nov 1, 2007)

Hitachi posi placement guns are great the short magazine one is nice for tight places. Watch out if you miss the hole though. I have used the one Eric mentioned also it is okay basically a palm nailer with a magazine. I have a Bostich gun that the nose changes to allow you to shoot hanger nails but I usually hand drive. The nails are cheaper that way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Go Hitachi. I had a paslode its broke in my shop, it went through alot of tips. No problems with the hitachi at all. I have used the palm nailer with the mag to it was alright if your not doing alot of hardware. I also own two of the bostich switchable tip guns they work fairly well not as good as hitachi and ive had the tips break on them to would not pay money for them just got them free with a pallet of nails. The hitachi accually uses the nail as a guide istead of a tip:thumbup:. Im pretty sure i paid for the hitachi again today 79 ft of cs 16 strap installed in less than 15 min. Weve put over 500 ft of cs strapping on this building and have less than an hour and a half in it.arty:


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

framerman said:


> The strap shot shoots up to 1-1/2" nails. I've seen two different diameters (of course) for around $225.
> 
> *Bostitch MCN250 2-1/2 inch Strapshot Metal Connector Nailer for $230 amazon
> *
> ...


Same learning curve, Saves tons of time though. The nail point is the placement no retractable tip. Down side over 1-1/2" gun is it is a little bigger can get crowded in tight spaces


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hey framerman, we have the same gun and we have the same issue with the nails advancing, on really cold days it freezes up and wont advance even when full


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I really like my paslode, I haven't had it long enough to comment on longevity.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

blew out a bostich in 2 jobs

bought a used hitachi, been using it for 3 years straight now no probs.

It shoots any brand of the paper collate tiko nails


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread but I did a search and discovered this one that sorta deals with my question. 

For those that have the Bostitch gun that only shoots 1-1/2" nails, what do you do for the double shear nails on LU and LUS hangers? Hand nail or palm grip?


----------



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

txgencon said:


> I realize this is an old thread but I did a search and discovered this one that sorta deals with my question.
> 
> For those that have the Bostitch gun that only shoots 1-1/2" nails, what do you do for the double shear nails on LU and LUS hangers? Hand nail or palm grip?


 
Simpson won't even allow the 2.5" pp nails for double shear. Only full length 16d commons, I think its length issue. I usually just end up hand nailing the double shear holes and hit the rest with the pp gun.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the Hitachi positive placement nailer and the thing works like a charm. I have the short magazine, great for tight places but I sorta wish I got the one with the longer mag- you have reload the short one a fair bit


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

txgencon said:


> I realize this is an old thread but I did a search and discovered this one that sorta deals with my question.
> 
> For those that have the Bostitch gun that only shoots 1-1/2" nails, what do you do for the double shear nails on LU and LUS hangers? Hand nail or palm grip?


I've got the Hitachi NR65 (shoots 1 1/2" and 2 1/2") and love it. I use a palm nailer for the double shear. 
Hell, the only thing I use my hammer for anymore is tapping wood into place!

Mac


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I've got the bostitch. It's decent, but I've got nothing to compare it too.



BuiltByMAC said:


> I've got the Hitachi NR65 (shoots 1 1/2" and 2 1/2") and love it. I use a palm nailer for the double shear.
> Hell, the only thing I use my hammer for anymore is tapping wood into place!
> 
> Mac


And making videos!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

katoman said:


> Thanks, I assume you have to buy the brand of nails to match the gun?
> 
> ie. Bostich nails for the bostich gun.


 
Nah, we have the Bostich Strapshot, and don't use the Bostich nails sometimes. Depends if my boss goes to get the nails or the GC does..


Great gun though, it's much better than using a rap-a-nailer.


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

I have the Hitachi NR65 as well. I got it because we do framing a lot and this is the shorted one that can get into really tight places (according to one of the tool reviews I read a while back). 

The tool is very very well made, looks like made to last forever. Didn't miss a nail after about 30-40 boxes of nails. :thumbup:

Nhi


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

jamesdc said:


> Simpson won't even allow the 2.5" pp nails for double shear. Only full length 16d commons, I think its length issue. I usually just end up hand nailing the double shear holes and hit the rest with the pp gun.


My bad about the LU hanger being a double shear hanger. Of these two, only the LUS has double shear nailing requirements. Either way, the only place you can use the PP 1-1/2" nails is through the joist. The way I read the table, you can use either 10d or 16d nails on the single joist hangers but even so, a 10d is still a 3" nail the the PP nailers don't shoot. There's really not too many places you can use the 1-1/2" nails, although I know some people use them in every hole but the shear holes. They shouldn't be used at all on LUS hangers.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

For most hardware you can use 1 1/2" nails, you just have to be using the lower load tables for that nail size, or if engineered you can have the engineer call out the 1 1/2" nails in his detail


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

txgencon said:


> My bad about the LU hanger being a double shear hanger. Of these two, only the LUS has double shear nailing requirements. Either way, the only place you can use the PP 1-1/2" nails is through the joist. The way I read the table, you can use either 10d or 16d nails on the single joist hangers but even so, a 10d is still a 3" nail the the PP nailers don't shoot. There's really not too many places you can use the 1-1/2" nails, although I know some people use them in every hole but the shear holes. They shouldn't be used at all on LUS hangers.


 That schedule is for hand nails. There is a different schedule for PP gun nails. It assumes using only 1-1/2 and 2-1/2 PP nails. 

As a rule of thumb I use 2-1/2 PP nails for all hangers into ledgers and double rims. Then 16d hand nails for the double shear. 

Really the ONLY time I use 1-1/2 PP nails is for hurricane clips


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

i have a few Max hardwear guns, I love Hitachi guns but not with tico nails! Whan nailing sometimes you need to reach and pull the safty back for angle shots?? Cannot with the hitachi,, the max gun takes bostich coil nails and they cost less than others http://www.finehomebuilding.com/toolguide/product-finder/max-CN-H601Z-metal-connector-nailer.aspx


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

All I know is I used to use the Hitachi's all the time framing, and I spent as much time trying to fix them as I did using them. Maybe if they weren't used and abused they would work good. But if you really put them to work, they won't last, not nearly as durable as their other guns.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

jeffaah said:


> That schedule is for hand nails. There is a different schedule for PP gun nails. It assumes using only 1-1/2 and 2-1/2 PP nails.
> 
> As a rule of thumb I use 2-1/2 PP nails for all hangers into ledgers and double rims. Then 16d hand nails for the double shear.
> 
> Really the ONLY time I use 1-1/2 PP nails is for hurricane clips


Can you provide a link to the PP nail schedule?


----------

